# Homemade tumbler?



## jane8851 (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't fall down laughing if this is ridiculous but last week end my bottle friend Gary Mercer came to look at an electric cement mixer I have for sale and he said why not make a bottle tumbler out of it. Those of you who know Gary also know he has a dry sense of humor and may have been pulling my leg, so I was wondering if it could be done? If so, how??


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 2, 2008)

my first thought is that it would be cost prohibitive to run it as long as needed to tumble glass. could be parts on it that could be used to build a tumbler. good luck Jane.

 Jim


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I think Gary was just messing with me.

 Jane


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 2, 2008)

The motor is way to big and would cost a fortune to run 24/7


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll leave the cleaning to you.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was serious.  I actually saw in an old bottle magazine, years ago, pictures of a machine made from a dryer.  Don't know why you couldn't use a cement mixer, they turn kind of slow, seems to me like it would work.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2008)

If your worried about the operating costs, just buy yourself a long extension cord and run it under the fence to your neighbors house.  This works expecially well if they don't mow their lawn often, (helps to conceal the cord).


----------

